# Which Hairstyle Do You Like Best on Maggie Gyllenhaal?



## Aprill (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## dentaldee (Oct 24, 2007)

1 &amp; 4


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 24, 2007)

#4


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 24, 2007)

#4


----------



## farris2 (Oct 24, 2007)

4


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 24, 2007)

I like the last one, its so glamorous


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 24, 2007)

4


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 24, 2007)

The last one, number 4


----------



## mini me (Oct 24, 2007)

3 and 4


----------



## love heals (Oct 24, 2007)

4


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 26, 2007)

i like the last one


----------



## Maysie (Oct 26, 2007)

the 3rd one. I think side swept bangs really suit her, and the darker color looks so pretty against her pale skin and blue eyes


----------



## CheerBear (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1 &amp; 4 Agreed.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 26, 2007)

4th.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Last one but I've seen her more with the first one.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 26, 2007)

the last one!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 26, 2007)

I like one and four.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 26, 2007)

Three and four.


----------



## Sleeptime (Oct 27, 2007)

One and four.


----------

